# Need Help connecting a midi keyboard to PC



## liverpoolfc65 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi, ive got a midi keyoard (Casio CTK-571) and i dont know which cable i need in order to connect it to my pc? There are midi in and midi out ports on the back of my keyboard but i dont know if there are on my PC (Dell Optiplex GX240) :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

If the keyboard came with a cable like *this*, then it attaches to the 15-pin joystick (or sound card) port on the back of your computer.









*Casio Musical Instruments User's Guide and Owner's Manual*


----------



## liverpoolfc65 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi. tnx bt the keyboard came wit no cables except da power cable. my pcs sound card has no 15 pin joystick port. Is there any other way to connect it? tnx


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You could buy a cheap PCI sound card with the 15 pin port. *This one* for £3 will do the job, and this *MIDI adapter cable* for £15.


----------



## liverpoolfc65 (Apr 15, 2008)

ill buy 1. Thx.


----------

